# Clinton Anderson is joining the fun..



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey there Mate! You have the perfect opportunity to practice and employ everything you've learned here at Downunder and help horses in need at the same time. Check out ACTHA, The American Competitive Trail Horse Association. They have casual competitions all across the USA where you can APPLY what you've learned here. You'll have fun, get recognition, win great prizes and do your part for Horses that really need to be remembered". Clinton Anderson

_Go www.actha.us and join ACTHA today. Your $25 individual membership fee comes with a $25 gift certificate to Cavallo Horse and Rider, www.cavallo-inc.com. __ACTHA donates up to 50% of its proceeds to horse charities, so as an ACTHA member, you help promote the humane treatment of horses in need!__

_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Too bad they do NOTHING anywhere near me


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

I will put in a request for your area. Also if you know of anyone with the facilities to put a ride on talk with them, show them our site. That way maybe we can get a ride close to you sooner!


----------

